# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Hỏi đáp về Step Driver và Step motor

## solero

Lập cái tóp bích này để cho anh em có thắc mắc có thể đặt các câu hỏi để cho các chiên da trả lời. (các bác nên để số thứ tự câu hỏi và trả lời để tiện theo dõi)


Em mở đầu:

Câu hỏi 1: Em có con Motor Alphastep ASM911 có dây động lực bé xíu, bé như đây singnal của encoder (khoảng AWG 20). Vậy khi em muốn nối dài (~8m) thì đi dây tiết diện và chất lượng bằng nó được không hay phải dây tiết diện to hơn? (Trong manual chả ghi cái ... beeep gì về dây này cả)

----------


## nhatson

trả lời câu 1, cụ check  trang số 4 xem có thông tin tình báo gì ko ah
http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...EXTA/StAcc.pdf

----------

diy1102, solero

----------


## solero

Bẩm cụ. Nó nói dây tín hiệu là AWG28 còn dây brake (orage/black) là AWG24 thôi. còn lại chả thấy cái beep gì.

----------


## nhatson

> Bẩm cụ. Nó nói dây tín hiệu là AWG28 còn dây brake (orage/black) là AWG24 thôi. còn lại chả thấy cái beep gì.


thế thì cụ cú dùng dây to hơn motor, yêu cầu dây càng nhuyển càng tốt, như dây audio ấy, cở monter cho nó máu nhẩy
dây của feedback em đề nghị là loại của RS485

----------


## ít nói

theo mình cứ cáp trần phú 4 sợi ( có bọc giáp ) đi riêng và động lực đi như step thường là xong . em thấy các cao thủ apha vẫn đi thế . 
manual nó bắt mua dây chính hãng giá 195usd cọng nên nó giấu nhẹm đi là đúng rồi

----------


## solero

Mon sờ tơ mà 8 sợi thì cũng phê đấy cụ nhỉ. Cả bó bé cỡ ... bắp tay.

----------


## ít nói

> Mon sờ tơ mà 8 sợi thì cũng phê đấy cụ nhỉ. Cả bó bé cỡ ... bắp tay.


tách ra mà cụ . như servo ý . encode thì xài trần phú 4 lõi xoắn . động lực thì dây gì vàng vàng ý 2 sợ đủ 4 đi 50m chả sao

----------


## solero

Em thì chỉ thích hàng này thôi:

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy bác cứ Xoắn Quẩy , em chơi lung tung vẫn chạy tốt, chẳng nhiễu , miễn là dây đủ 8 lõi là hết hehehehe.

----------


## ít nói

> Em thì chỉ thích hàng này thôi:


thái độ khoe khoang

----------


## solero

Ngồi mần 1 lúc cũng xong cặp dây Hitachi made in Việt Nam cho Alpha Step 911 dài 9m và 9,5m. Mất thời gian nhất là vụ đầu rắc vì em ko có cốt và kìm bấm loại này. M
Chạy test 20' thấy chỉ có motor và driver ấm ấm còn dây vẫn mát lạnh chắc đủ dòng  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Dây đúng chuẩn, nếu là ruột nhuyễn nữa là quá good - nhưng mà mua không ra, thị trường ĐN đúng là khó

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái món gì cũng chơi hết vậy hả Kem?

----------


## solero

> Dây đúng chuẩn, nếu là ruột nhuyễn nữa là quá good - nhưng mà mua không ra, thị trường ĐN đúng là khó


Dạ dây này mềm như bún Hàng Mành ý bác ạ.




> Cái món gì cũng chơi hết vậy hả Kem?


Thấy anh em lên ngôi Alpha Step quá nên em thử 2 cái xem như nào.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## KhanhDuy_CK12KSCD

Các bác cho em ý kiến về con này được không ạ ?
Em đang tìm hiểu các đối tượng cần thiết cho con Phay mini của em để chuẩn bị là luận văn tốt nghiệp.
Mong các bác nhiệt tình.

----------


## Nam CNC

con gì ? ai chẳng biết là step 2 pha size 56 , bạn phải đưa hình ảnh thông số và yêu cầu cụ thể là gì , muốn gì thì anh em trả lời , chứ câu hỏi bâng quơ là biết bạn không chịu tìm hiểu và đọc tài liệu gì cả , muốn anh em nói tùm lum là quất luôn vào luận văn hả ?

----------


## Tien Manh

> Em thì chỉ thích hàng này thôi:


Đầu tiên em cũng định mua cái dây giống của anh. Xoắn kép các cặp. Nhưng sau em lại chơi loại này cũng hitachi những lõi tốt hơn. Đủ màu giống dây zin của alpha. 12 lõi thẳng ko xoắn. Ko có giáp chống nhiễu bằng...dây sợi. Chắc là loại chống đứt. Đoạn dài nhất cũng 5m. Chạy test nhiều chưa thấy có vấn đề gì.

Có 1 đợt ngoài chợ có loại dây 4 lực 4 tín hiệu. 4 xín hiệu xoắn kép và nhỏ hơn. Nhưng đượt này ko có. Nhân tiện ko biết bác nào biết mã loại này là gì ko nhỉ.

Cos loại này anh ngọc anh bảo mua ở quanh đây cũng có. Ko biết bới ở đâu em tìm ko ra. Ngoài chợ chỉ có loại Female.

Kìm với cos thì em có. Thiếu thì em cho mượn

----------


## KhanhDuy_CK12KSCD

> con gì ? ai chẳng biết là step 2 pha size 56 , bạn phải đưa hình ảnh thông số và yêu cầu cụ thể là gì , muốn gì thì anh em trả lời , chứ câu hỏi bâng quơ là biết bạn không chịu tìm hiểu và đọc tài liệu gì cả , muốn anh em nói tùm lum là quất luôn vào luận văn hả ?


A cho em vài ý kiến nhé..

----------


## nhatson

> A cho em vài ý kiến nhé..


http://motion.schneider-electric.com...whitepaper.pdf

----------

KhanhDuy_CK12KSCD

----------


## solero

Dây có bọc nhiễu và có xoắn đôi từng cặp sẽ phát huy tác dụng trong môi trường nhiều nhiễu (đi chung với dây điện lưới, dây điện động lực, dây biến tần...). Vậy nên bác cần test kỹ trong khi sử dụng.

5m thì em không chơi được rồi. Cái ngắn của em đã 9m.

Em đang thèm cái kìm với cái cốt và cái rắc cắm của bác quá! hay là bác mua cho em 1 bộ kìm và vài cái đầu rắc được không ạ?

----------


## CKD

> A cho em vài ý kiến nhé..


Đúng là hơi khó hiểu với cách hỏi của bạn!
Nói thật mất lòng tí nhé! Mình tiếp xúc nhiều với các bạn SV như bạn, cũng đã hổ trợ cho nhiều SV như bạn làm lv... Đa phần các bạn cái gì cũng muốn xin - cho, có sẵn - lấy, cứ nằm đó mà chờ xung rụng, rất ít bạn chịu khó tìm hiểu. Rất nhiều bạn hỏi và xin mình nhiều tài liệu mà chỉ cần hỏi google là có. Rất nhiều bạn đã hỏi những câu trên trời dưới biển mà nói thật mình nghe xong không hiểu cái mô tê gì.

Kết luận của mình khi nghe những điều đó là _cảm giác mình thật ngốc_. Các bạn là SV... học sâu hiểu rộng nên những điều các bạn đề cập đến mình không hiểu chi hết, vậy mà cũng bày trò lên diễn đàn chém gió.

Mặt khác.. mình nghĩ giáo dục & cách học của các bạn có vấn đề. Các kỹ năng đơn giản trong giao tiếp các bạn không được dạy & học. Khi muốn biết điều gì thì điều đơn giản nhất & phải làm được là diễn đạt được cái mình muốn biết thì các bạn cũng không làm được. Bạn phải hỏi sao cho người xem hiểu được bạn muốn gì, phải thể hiện được thành tâm, phải làm người xem thích thú thì may ra mới có người trả lời cho bạn. Diễn đàn là một nơi giao lưu, chia sẽ. Không ai có trách nhiệm phải trả lời cho ai, không ai cho không ai thứ gì nếu họ không thấy thích thú & vui vẻ khi làm việc đó.

Bạn đưa ra một cái catalog về motor và bảo mọi người cho ý kiến. Vậy bạn cần mọi người ý kiến gì về cái catalog đó. Mình trả lời thử xem sao nhé:
- Catalog được thể hiện bằng tiếng anh.
- Nội dung đề cập đến một loại step motor có kích thước mặt bích đặc trưng là 57mm (2.3 inch, hay gọi bằng tên khác là nema23).
- Kèm theo là biểu đồ thể hiện các giá trị điện áp/tốc độ/moment
- Loại motor này không thể tự vận hành như một số motor thông dụng trong cuộc sống mà phải có thiết bị điều khiển chuyên dùng. Thiết bị này còn được gọi là driver.
- Ngoài ra nội dung còn đề cập đến encoder quang học.

----------

josphamduy

----------


## ít nói

cho ý kiến gì chả muốn nói . hỏi cũng chả có trách nhiệm ném cái vớ vẩn lên ai đọc

----------


## emptyhb

Bác solero mua dây ở đâu vậy? em mới lấy mấy bộ alpha mà chưa có dây  :Smile:

----------


## duonghoang

> 


--- Bác TienManh cho em hỏi cái kìm bấm cos đó của bác bấm được những loại cos nào vậy bác, em đang tìm cái kìm bấm được 2 loại cos này mà kiếm ko ra, hỏi mấy bà bán đầu cos ngoài Nhật tảo mà họ cũng ko biết loại kìm này. Em hay dùng mấy loại bus thông dụng thôi, bấm đầu cos loại này toàn dùng kìm mỏ nhọn rồi phải hàn thêm vào cho chắc chắn, nhưng lại tốn thời gian quá.





Bác biết loại kìm này thì nhắn em với nhé, cám ơn bác nhiều.

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ cách làm giống nhau, có khác là bộ chày cối 


http://www.thunderboltrc.com/tutoria...orial_two.html

----------

duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

Đúng rồi đó bác, quan trọng là em ko kiếm được cái bộ chày cối đó  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng rồi đó bác, quan trọng là em ko kiếm được cái bộ chày cối đó


cụ tiến mạnh có giới thiệu cái kìm có thể thay chày cối đấy ah, cụ hỏi xem mua bán thế nào, đồ china, cứ phải mua vài loại phong hờ

b.r

----------


## nhatson

em mới điều tra, hình như chày cối thay được dùng cho cái máy này hơn là cho kìm




cụ check xem profile cùa cái cụ cần là loại nào

----------

duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

> em mới điều tra, hình như chày cối thay được dùng cho cái máy này hơn là cho kìm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cụ check xem profile cùa cái cụ cần là loại nào


--- Em nghĩ bác là truyền nhân "GOOGLE" rồi đấy ạ.  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> --- Em nghĩ bác là truyền nhân "GOOGLE" rồi đấy ạ.


hoho, em đi dép bitít trong bụng guc go mỗi ngày mà

----------

duonghoang

----------


## ít nói

> hoho, em đi dép bitít trong bụng guc go mỗi ngày mà


người "thầy" theo ta suốt cuộc đời đó là thầy google.com

----------


## Tien Manh

> --- Bác TienManh cho em hỏi cái kìm bấm cos đó của bác bấm được những loại cos nào vậy bác, em đang tìm cái kìm bấm được 2 loại cos này mà kiếm ko ra, hỏi mấy bà bán đầu cos ngoài Nhật tảo mà họ cũng ko biết loại kìm này. Em hay dùng mấy loại bus thông dụng thôi, bấm đầu cos loại này toàn dùng kìm mỏ nhọn rồi phải hàn thêm vào cho chắc chắn, nhưng lại tốn thời gian quá.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bác biết loại kìm này thì nhắn em với nhé, cám ơn bác nhiều.


Của bác đây nhé. China thôi. Vì chúng ta chỉ có tiền nghìn VND thôi.
http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-2933-kim...l#.VGq4U8loAVk

----------

duonghoang, nhatson, solero

----------


## solero

> Bác solero mua dây ở đâu vậy? em mới lấy mấy bộ alpha mà chưa có dây


Bác cần bao nhiêu mét?

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác cần bao nhiêu mét?


Em cần 30m cho nó rực rỡ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

nghe đồn cha Nhat Son này bị "tự kỉ" và còn là "trai tân" nên hắn chỉ yêu em google thôi . Cần thuyển gấp 1 em gái xinh đẹp biết cầm mỏ lếch tới dụ dỗ hắn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## KhanhDuy_CK12KSCD

> Đúng là hơi khó hiểu với cách hỏi của bạn!
> Nói thật mất lòng tí nhé! Mình tiếp xúc nhiều với các bạn SV như bạn, cũng đã hổ trợ cho nhiều SV như bạn làm lv... Đa phần các bạn cái gì cũng muốn xin - cho, có sẵn - lấy, cứ nằm đó mà chờ xung rụng, rất ít bạn chịu khó tìm hiểu. Rất nhiều bạn hỏi và xin mình nhiều tài liệu mà chỉ cần hỏi google là có. Rất nhiều bạn đã hỏi những câu trên trời dưới biển mà nói thật mình nghe xong không hiểu cái mô tê gì.
> 
> Kết luận của mình khi nghe những điều đó là _cảm giác mình thật ngốc_. Các bạn là SV... học sâu hiểu rộng nên những điều các bạn đề cập đến mình không hiểu chi hết, vậy mà cũng bày trò lên diễn đàn chém gió.
> 
> Mặt khác.. mình nghĩ giáo dục & cách học của các bạn có vấn đề. Các kỹ năng đơn giản trong giao tiếp các bạn không được dạy & học. Khi muốn biết điều gì thì điều đơn giản nhất & phải làm được là diễn đạt được cái mình muốn biết thì các bạn cũng không làm được. Bạn phải hỏi sao cho người xem hiểu được bạn muốn gì, phải thể hiện được thành tâm, phải làm người xem thích thú thì may ra mới có người trả lời cho bạn. Diễn đàn là một nơi giao lưu, chia sẽ. Không ai có trách nhiệm phải trả lời cho ai, không ai cho không ai thứ gì nếu họ không thấy thích thú & vui vẻ khi làm việc đó.
> 
> Bạn đưa ra một cái catalog về motor và bảo mọi người cho ý kiến. Vậy bạn cần mọi người ý kiến gì về cái catalog đó. Mình trả lời thử xem sao nhé:
> - Catalog được thể hiện bằng tiếng anh.
> ...


Có lẽ những gì em hỏi không làm làm cảm thấy hứng thú để trả lời về chủ đề em hỏi.Nhưng thực sự rằng em chỉ mới bắt đầu về đề tài này 1 tuần,em chưa hiểu rõ ở rất nhiều phương diện,vì thế những lời anh dành cho em có lẽ..em sẽ không nhận,nếu anh không thể trả lời,anh có thể không trả lời mà.
Còn về việc vì sao e lại hỏi như vậy là vì lí do thứ nhất em đã nêu trên,lý do thứ 2: em đã đọc khá nhiều bài đăng và hầu như các anh trên diễn đàn rất rất nhiệt tình và tận tâm với tụi em út chưa biết gì như em,em thấy nhiều bài viết các anh còn chủ động hỏi em đang cần cái gì...và em chưa đọc bài phản hồi nào như anh.Mong rằng anh sẽ xem xét lại,trao đổi nhiều hơn với những anh chị khác,tận tâm với niềm đam mê. Lúc đó e nghĩ anh vẫn có thể rút lại những gì anh nói.
Còn việc anh nói hỏi sao cho người khác thấy mình thành tâm thì có lẽ...em nghĩ anh phải nhớ rằng "chín người thì mười ý"....Có lẽ anh đã thông suốt,cám ơn anh đã suy nghĩ về những gì em nói.
Em cám ơn Ad rất nhiều.

----------


## solero

> Có lẽ những gì em hỏi không làm làm cảm thấy hứng thú để trả lời về chủ đề em hỏi.Nhưng thực sự rằng em chỉ mới bắt đầu về đề tài này 1 tuần,em chưa hiểu rõ ở rất nhiều phương diện,vì thế những lời anh dành cho em có lẽ..em sẽ không nhận,nếu anh không thể trả lời,anh có thể không trả lời mà.
> Còn về việc vì sao e lại hỏi như vậy là vì lí do thứ nhất em đã nêu trên,lý do thứ 2: em đã đọc khá nhiều bài đăng và hầu như các anh trên diễn đàn rất rất nhiệt tình và tận tâm với tụi em út chưa biết gì như em,em thấy nhiều bài viết các anh còn chủ động hỏi em đang cần cái gì...và em chưa đọc bài phản hồi nào như anh.Mong rằng anh sẽ xem xét lại,trao đổi nhiều hơn với những anh chị khác,tận tâm với niềm đam mê. Lúc đó e nghĩ anh vẫn có thể rút lại những gì anh nói.
> Còn việc anh nói hỏi sao cho người khác thấy mình thành tâm thì có lẽ...em nghĩ anh phải nhớ rằng "chín người thì mười ý"....Có lẽ anh đã thông suốt,cám ơn anh đã suy nghĩ về những gì em nói.
> Em cám ơn Ad rất nhiều.


Có lẽ nếu bạn thay câu: "Các bác cho em ý kiến về con này được không ạ?"  bằng câu hỏi: Em dùng con này cho máy phay mini 3 trục kích thước abc dùng vitme xzy... có được không ạ?" thì có lẽ đã có rất nhiều câu trả lời.

----------

KhanhDuy_CK12KSCD

----------


## ít nói

> Có lẽ nếu bạn thay câu: "Các bác cho em ý kiến về con này được không ạ?"  bằng câu hỏi: Em dùng con này cho máy phay mini 3 trục kích thước abc dùng vitme xzy... có được không ạ?" thì có lẽ đã có rất nhiều câu trả lời.



khoe cụ kem tí khí khí  . shinano size 60 2a 2.5NM
mới cóng tồn kho

----------


## solero

Chẹp chẹp... Cũng không còn mới cho lắm.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác itnoi tìm đâu ra mấy con động cơ xinh như em gái (mà rẻ  :Big Grin:  ) vậy

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> Bác itnoi tìm đâu ra mấy con động cơ xinh như em gái (mà rẻ  ) vậy


em mua kho bãi bên bắc ninh cụ à . đợt trước có mua đc ít shinano 57 thì cụ kem làm 3 chú giờ ko có cái ngắm . em thích con nào của hãng có tên mà nó dị dạng . như con 60 kia kìa . em đang liên hệ để mua thêm 2 con đó cho đủ bộ vì nghĩ nó cũng chả bán đc cho ai  . Hãng nhật sx tại china  
đây là cái đầu cái đuôi nó còn kì hơn cơ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

anh biết giá ít nói bán sao mà kêu rẻ ???? con này không dưới 500K đâu.

----------

anhxco, thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

> anh biết giá ít nói bán sao mà kêu rẻ ???? con này không dưới 500K đâu.


Em có đề nghị chút, cỡ như bác Nam e xin phép không được phán giá lung tung à, hỏi nhỏ bác nói, nói to thế cả làng đều biét( sợ nhất thương giá biết) thì lại chết dân đen.
hehe  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ dân đen còn biết thì con buôn cớ gì không biết , chỉ có điều cha It nói muốn bán bao nhiêu thôi . Hắn bán bằng giá con mới 57 cùa TQ thôi thì các bác cũng chết ráo, em cảm thấy giá em đưa ra là thấp ấy chứ , lúc cần 1tr cũng phải mua mà chưa chắc có hàng , cái gì cũng có giá của nó , các bác như thế chúng em không thèm bán nữa xem ai bị thiệt , mua đồ mới TQ đi rồi biết , có còn ngon bổ rẻ nữa không hen , mà nói thiệt, chúng em bán cho vui chứ lời lóm gì , lời ra cái đống ve chai , muốn bán được 1 món chúng em mua một đống , mà vứt đi 1 mớ mới bán được 1 món đó. Em nghĩ em đang điều tiết thị trường mà HAHAHAHAHA

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

@KhanhDuy_CK12KSCD
Xin lỗi vì phải quote lại nhiều bài.
Lời đầu tiên xin cám ơn bạn vì đã làm mình hiểu và nhớ rằng "chín người mười ý".. nên mới có người thế này... hơi buồn nhưng không chấp. Lời của bạn làm cho mình cảm thấy.. như không theo dõi những câu hỏi của bạn và dành thời gian để cố suy nghĩ và hiểu đã quay ra trách móc. Mình đã dành thời gian xem lại, tới hiện giờ bạn đã có 03 bài viết. 02 bài đầu




> Các bác cho em ý kiến về con này được không ạ ?
> Em đang tìm hiểu các đối tượng cần thiết cho con Phay mini của em để chuẩn bị là luận văn tốt nghiệp.
> Mong các bác nhiệt tình.





> A cho em vài ý kiến nhé..


Với 02 câu hỏi trên.. chí ít bạn nên nêu nội dung cái luận văn, các yêu cầu mà đề tài yêu cầu bạn phải thực hiện. Ý kiến của riêng bạn về đề tài cũng như các định hướng tạm thời khi bắt tay vào việc, cho dù ý kiến của bạn không có gì vì rằng bạn mới nhận đề tài. Nhưng thông qua nội dung yêu cầu.. chí ít cũng có người biết được nên làm gì là tốt nhất với bạn.
Xin lỗi bạn nếu bạn phải bí mật cái nội dung LV hay đề tài gì đó... mình cũng xin thưa.. đã có 3-4 cái đề tài về CNC đã được mình hổ trợ, từ lý thuyết đến thiết bị. Có cái thì phải công xá đầy đủ, có cái thì free & free, đã vậy mỗi lần gặp mặt còn được mình mời cafe nữa chứ.
Mình thấy các đề tài chẵng có gì phải bí mật cả. Việc mang đề tài lên diễn đàn trao đổi thông tin & tìm hiểu bổ xung thêm kiến thức không có gì là xấu. Đáng xấu hổ là muốn biết mà không dám hỏi.




> Có lẽ những gì em hỏi không làm làm cảm thấy hứng thú để trả lời về chủ đề em hỏi.Nhưng thực sự rằng em chỉ mới bắt đầu về đề tài này 1 tuần,em chưa hiểu rõ ở rất nhiều phương diện,vì thế những lời anh dành cho em có lẽ..em sẽ không nhận,nếu anh không thể trả lời,anh có thể không trả lời mà.
> Còn về việc vì sao e lại hỏi như vậy là vì lí do thứ nhất em đã nêu trên,lý do thứ 2: em đã đọc khá nhiều bài đăng và hầu như các anh trên diễn đàn rất rất nhiệt tình và tận tâm với tụi em út chưa biết gì như em,em thấy nhiều bài viết các anh còn chủ động hỏi em đang cần cái gì...và em chưa đọc bài phản hồi nào như anh.Mong rằng anh sẽ xem xét lại,trao đổi nhiều hơn với những anh chị khác,tận tâm với niềm đam mê. Lúc đó e nghĩ anh vẫn có thể rút lại những gì anh nói.
> Còn việc anh nói hỏi sao cho người khác thấy mình thành tâm thì có lẽ...em nghĩ anh phải nhớ rằng "chín người thì mười ý"....Có lẽ anh đã thông suốt,cám ơn anh đã suy nghĩ về những gì em nói.
> Em cám ơn Ad rất nhiều.


Bài cuối mà mình đọc được thì bạn là thái độ không hài lòng với cách trả lời trực tiếp của mình. Không đáp ứng nhu cầu của bạn (xin lỗi vì mình không hiểu bạn cần gì nên có muốn cũng không đáp ứng được) mà còn tỏ ý trách & chê. Việc này mình xin nói thẳng.. mình dị ứng với cách xin/cho cộc lốc kiểu này, càng dị ứng hơn nếu người đối tượng là sv. Việc đặt vấn đề không đầu, không đuôi, không nội dung.. trỏng không kiểu này.. mình nghĩ không mấy thành viên trên này thấy hứng thú. Có chăng là họ thấy tầm thường quá nên không muốn ý kiến & nhắc nhỏ. Riêng mình.. nếu bạn chỉ là anh chàng nào đó mình không chấp. Nhưng là SV, là một phần của nền tảng tri thức VN sau này.. mà thể hiện kiểu này thì thất vọng quá. Nên mình nghĩ.. mình nên nhắc nhở tí chút. _Thuốc đắng giã tật, sự thật mất lòng._

Kết!
- Xin lỗi chủ thớt vì viết bài không liên quan đến nội dung đề cập của bác chủ.
- KhanhDuy_CK12KSCD, bạn cứ phát biểu theo kiểu mà mình thích, đó cũng là cái tôi của bạn, mình hy vọng bạn hãy bảo vệ nó. Mình cũng hy vọng.. bạn hoàn thành tốt đồ án của mình.

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> dạ dân đen còn biết thì con buôn cớ gì không biết , chỉ có điều cha It nói muốn bán bao nhiêu thôi . Hắn bán bằng giá con mới 57 cùa TQ thôi thì các bác cũng chết ráo, em cảm thấy giá em đưa ra là thấp ấy chứ , lúc cần 1tr cũng phải mua mà chưa chắc có hàng , cái gì cũng có giá của nó , các bác như thế chúng em không thèm bán nữa xem ai bị thiệt , mua đồ mới TQ đi rồi biết , có còn ngon bổ rẻ nữa không hen , mà nói thiệt, chúng em bán cho vui chứ lời lóm gì , lời ra cái đống ve chai , muốn bán được 1 món chúng em mua một đống , mà vứt đi 1 mớ mới bán được 1 món đó. Em nghĩ em đang điều tiết thị trường mà HAHAHAHAHA


giá tham khảo , mua số lượng thì em nghĩ cỡ 60% giá bán lẻ, mấy món thiết bị công nghiệp này giá cả thay đổi nhiều tuỳ theo nhiều dkien kèm theo
http://www.newark.com/motors-stepper/prl/results


http://www.alltronics.com/cgi-bin/ca...ry=55&start=10

----------


## emptyhb

Em có 1 câu hỏi đây: Muốn đảo chiều động cơ alphastep thì làm thế nào? em dùng NC Studio không có chỗ chỉnh như các phần khác. Mong các bác trả lời giúp  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu tình hình xấu nhất bác dùng cổng 1 cổng đảo ở chân Dir

----------


## solero

> Em có 1 câu hỏi đây: Muốn đảo chiều động cơ alphastep thì làm thế nào? em dùng NC Studio không có chỗ chỉnh như các phần khác. Mong các bác trả lời giúp


Em đã thử các cách và thất bại.
Hiện giờ đang có 1 bọc to bằng 2 đốt ngón tay đen xì có 8 cái dây lòi ra và Alphastep đã vi vu cùng NcStudio.







... Bí mật nằm trong bọc màu đen là 1 em 74HC04

----------

emptyhb

----------


## ít nói

> Em đã thử các cách và thất bại.
> Hiện giờ đang có 1 bọc to bằng 2 đốt ngón tay đen xì có 8 cái dây lòi ra và Alphastep đã vi vu cùng NcStudio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Bí mật nằm trong bọc màu đen là 1 em 74HC04


ha ha với apha chả có cách nào khác ngoài xài thêm cái đốt ngón tay đó .

----------


## diy1102

Hình như vụ đảo chiều bác Thắng đà nẵng đã làm đc với NC thì pải ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

Em mà giỏi điện tử như các bác thì không phải hỏi rồi. Cơ mà cũng may là mới dùng 1 cái cho trục Z, chứ nếu 2 cái trục Y song mã chạy thanh răng thì em tháo ra luôn.

ps: em đã khắc phục được để chạy tạm, dùng phần mềm nc studio phiên bản cũ. Tiện đây thì em hỏi bác nào có kinh nghiệm backup setting ncstudio như nào? để em thử lấy setting ở bản cũ chuyển sang mới xem có được không.

----------


## Diyodira

> các bác như thế chúng em không thèm bán nữa xem ai bị thiệt , mua đồ mới TQ đi rồi biết , có còn ngon bổ rẻ nữa không hen.


Nói riêng về step motor, Chị Năm xem lại chứ mấy con máy chiến lược em xài toàn China mới 100% không hen, đã 4 năm rồi vẫn còn tốt cực. Còn nói thiệt hàng bãi 2nd chẳng qua là cái thú nghiện ngập thôi chứ hên xui nhiều lắm, hàng cũ thì kiểu gì cũng bị vấn đề, còn để đãi ra vàng trong đống cát ve chai đó thì của một đồng công cũng một nén, nên mấy con buôn đồ 2nd bán đắt là đúng, mấy ae phải hiểu. Mình cũng còn cả đống stepmotor bãi cũng không dám xài, hên thì được còn xui thì yếu xìu, dù sao chất lượng nam châm cũng giảm. Sx stepmotor cũng không khó, hàng mới China giờ họ sx rất tốt, nhìn chung mấy con hàng bãi cùng xác chắc thua xa xa lắm.
Một lời khuyên chân thành là về stepmotor ae nên dùng hàng mới China là an tâm nhất, mình cũng dị ứng China lắm nhưng nó là sự lựa chọn tối ưu, phải thừa nhận những cái tốt.
Thanks.

----------

thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

hehe  cái chính là người mua hàng biết chọn hàng và bán lại cho anh em. Bây giờ em hỏi anh nhé.

Con 57 TQ mới bao nhiêu tiền ? bao giờ có nếu muốn mua ? cái hỏi này dành cho anh em lắp ráp chơi chứ không ráp máy để bán.

Giá thị trường 57 dài 75 giá 300-350K cho em 2nd vexta hay stepsyn
                    60 dài 90 giá 500-550K 1 em 3 A stepsyn
Nếu hàng mới TQ rẻ hơn em chịu thua , mời các bác mua hàng mới TQ. Còn anh em lắp ráp khuyến khích mua hàng mới sau này dễ bảo hành dễ thay thế, hàng có sẵn.

À với kinh nghiệm mua hàng 10 năm em có thể chọn được con động cơ còn ngon hehehe , không phải dễ dàng mất từ tính đâu anh Thành.

----------


## solero

> Hình như vụ đảo chiều bác Thắng đà nẵng đã làm đc với NC thì pải ạ.


Em có hỏi nhưng Thắng bảo không được. Thắng toàn dùng Mach3 nên đảo đơn giản.
Trong NcStudio V5 phiên bản tiếng Anh có chỗ Reverside X,Y,Z Axis nhưng tick vào rồi khởi động lại mà chả được  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> hehe  cái chính là người mua hàng biết chọn hàng và bán lại cho anh em. Bây giờ em hỏi anh nhé.
> 
> Con 57 TQ mới bao nhiêu tiền ? bao giờ có nếu muốn mua ? cái hỏi này dành cho anh em lắp ráp chơi chứ không ráp máy để bán.
> 
> Giá thị trường 57 dài 75 giá 300-350K cho em 2nd vexta hay stepsyn
>                     60 dài 90 giá 500-550K 1 em 3 A stepsyn
> Nếu hàng mới TQ rẻ hơn em chịu thua , mời các bác mua hàng mới TQ. Còn anh em lắp ráp khuyến khích mua hàng mới sau này dễ bảo hành dễ thay thế, hàng có sẵn.
> 
> À với kinh nghiệm mua hàng 10 năm em có thể chọn được con động cơ còn ngon hehehe , không phải dễ dàng mất từ tính đâu anh Thành.


cần bao lâu để dào tạo member có khả năng lựa step cũ anh Nam , cụ tập huấn 1 khoá đi ah

----------


## Gamo

Hôm trước em qua nhà lão Nam, lão nhượng cho mấy con step đời cũ mà ngon lắm.

Thật ra thì em cũng đồng ý là step mới, của Chị Na ngon lắm, nhưng mà tính ra thì giá + shipping cao hơn mua step cũ nhiều.

Kinh nghiệm gà mờ của em là xoay xoay cái cốt của nó, thấy xoay tốt nhưng cứng, chập dây thì khó xoay => motor còn xài được. Nhưng mà ở góc độ chiên da thì mình nên lựa sao hả các bác?

----------


## CKD

Ông Gamo được lão Nam đưa cho con alfa đời cũ.. nhưng chạy ngon đúng không anh  :Big Grin: 

Theo em thì tùy mục đích mà tính thôi.
Với khách hàng.. vì nhiều yếu tố nên phải chơi hành mới, lựa chọn duy nhất cũng chỉ là chị na mà tiến. Có khác chăng là chị na cũng có nhiều lựa chọn và giá cũng rất khác nhau. Em đánh giá một số.. và thấy chọn mức giá trung bình thì chiến tốt, lòng tin của mình cũng nhiều hơn. Mấy bác thích của rẻ.. cũng được không sao cả.
Một số máy em dùng ở nhà.. thì toàn hàng cũ vô xì tư.

----------


## ppgas

Em tìm mãi không ra datasheet cho cái driver này:





Nối vào động cơ thì ok rồi vì nguyên bộ origin. Còn các dây tín hiệu, dây nguồn (chắc là chỗ 3 cọng)... Và đặc biệt chỗ mớ dây 8 cọng nối đi đâu?
Các bác có ghé ngang hướng dẫn giúp em cách đấu nối nhé. Cái datasheet của riêng IM805 thì em có rồi nhưng loại này có thêm cái interface này thì chưa, các bác có thì cho e xin nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## solero

Bỏ board interface này đi, nhổ chân cắm ra hàn Domino vặn ốc vào là chiến như bình thường. Trên board IM805 hỗ trợ hàn chân tăm và hàn domino đồng thời cụ ạ.

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Cụ lụm hết bao nhiêu gạo thế..
Đã tia hàng này.. mà thấy bán kèm con motor nên chẵng ham.
Đống này thấy có IM805, IM804, IM483....

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ lụm hết bao nhiêu gạo thế..
> Đã tia hàng này.. mà thấy bán kèm con motor nên chẵng ham.
> Đống này thấy có IM805, IM804, IM483....


có cả kho rồi mà vẫn còn tia ah

----------


## CKD

> có cả kho rồi mà vẫn còn tia ah


Cái đó là cái thú đó chú. Mà cái gì cũng phải có giá của nó.. giá hợp lý thì múc thôi.
Chẵng qua muốn kiếm cái 805, 804 cho đủ bộ, để chụp hình chia sẻ với anh em ấy mà.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## ppgas

> Bỏ board interface này đi, nhổ chân cắm ra hàn Domino vặn ốc vào là chiến như bình thường. Trên board IM805 hỗ trợ hàn chân tăm và hàn domino đồng thời cụ ạ.


Không biết cái bo có tác dụng gì? bản thân nó có mấy con trở rồi, giờ theo lời cụ kem tháo vức cái bo đi thì chắc phải kiếm mấy con điện trở đấu vào theo dòng peak của motor?



> Cụ lụm hết bao nhiêu gạo thế..
> Đã tia hàng này.. mà thấy bán kèm con motor nên chẵng ham.
> Đống này thấy có IM805, IM804, IM483....


Đợt này hằm bà lằng một mớ, ke, trược, nguồn, dây cáp servo... nên tính tổng 1 lần, chi tiết không để ý lắm. Chắc cao hơn đợt trước vì 3 ngày mà vẫn còn :Smile: 
Thấy con motor cũng sạch, torque cao nên nhớ bài lai ôm luôn cho nó có chị có em.

----------


## Minh Dt

Chào các bác. Em muốn hỏi xem có bác nào dùng qua con step dạng này chưa chỉ giáo cho em với ạ. Em cảm ơn.

----------


## Minh Dt



----------


## inhainha

> 


Loại nayg của bác thì driver đã tích hợp sẵn trên motor rồi, bác chỉ cần tra datasheet tìm dây tín hiệu mà lái nó thôi

----------


## Minh Dt

Cảm ơn bác. Em đã tra nhưng theo như motor loại này thì phải gửi lệnh UART xuống nó mới chạy ạ.:-)

----------


## solero

Đã dùng và chạy rất phê.

Đây là video em test chạy với mach3.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Em nào là Cool Muscle vậy chú rể? :x

----------


## solero



----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

> Em nào là Cool Muscle vậy chú rể? :x


Em shot mini 200OHM này chạy 3 con cool Muscle size 42 cụ ạ. Một con cụ Nhatson đang ẵm để ngâm cứu chọc chạch đo đạc đấy.

----------


## inhainha

Con này ngon lắm nha mấy bác. Bên đây người ta rất chuộng cool muscle.

----------


## Ga con

Con của bác MinhDT bên Q8, 3 con là dòng C nên không chạy kiểu đó được, chạy qua RS232 thôi.
Em có xem qua định hốt về làm robot cho vui nhưng bận quá nên thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## Minh Dt

Đúng là em đã tìm hiểu và cũng biết là chỉ dùng với RS232 được à. Vậy không biết mình có cách nào để điều xung của nó từ BOB được không các bác nhỉ.

----------


## hanasimitai

> Đúng là em đã tìm hiểu và cũng biết là chỉ dùng với RS232 được à. Vậy không biết mình có cách nào để điều xung của nó từ BOB được không các bác nhỉ.


Bác làm con VXL để chuyển đổi DIR/PULSE sang RS232.

----------


## Gamo

> 


Bác Kem thượng hạng ới, mấy con Cool Muscle này đấu dây sao hả bác? Em mới có 1 con

----------

hoitm

----------


## Thai Khang

Các bác cho em hỏi, em đang xài con step size 56x75 của vexta 2A, dùng driver tb6560 để lái, vitme bước 4. Em cài trên driver là 1.6A, vận tốc cho chạy 1000 gia tốc là 500. Tại sao con step khi gồng nó kêu nghe chói tai, và khi chạy hay mất bước lắm em không biết tại driver hay motor nữa. Mong các bác giúp đỡ. Em cảm ơn.

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác cho em hỏi, em đang xài con step size 56x75 của vexta 2A, dùng driver tb6560 để lái, vitme bước 4. Em cài trên driver là 1.6A, vận tốc cho chạy 1000 gia tốc là 500. Tại sao con step khi gồng nó kêu nghe chói tai, và khi chạy hay mất bước lắm em không biết tại driver hay motor nữa. Mong các bác giúp đỡ. Em cảm ơn.


hạ gia tốc xuống 100 xem sao

b.r

----------


## Thai Khang

> hạ gia tốc xuống 100 xem sao


Cảm ơn bác đã trả lời. Em hạ xuống 100 thì nó không chạy nổi luôn, nó rú lên mà không chạy nổi.

----------


## nhatson

nếu motor hisking, kiểm tra lại decay mode, chỉnh về fast decay
PS, mà motor của bạn là đồ mới hay cũ? model?

----------


## Thai Khang

Motor của em cũ, vexta model là PK268-02A.

----------


## nhatson

vậy ko chạy được với TB6560 rồi, con motor của bạn phài dùng với điện áp nguồn cao

----------


## Mạch Việt

Theo mình bạn nên xem lại 1 số chú ý như:

1. Bạn thử chạy driver với motor khác xem, nếu motor khác không chạy -> xem lại driver

2. Nguồn cấp nuôi driver là bao nhiêu V ?(mình nghĩ chắc là 24V)

3. Cách đấu dây motor của bạn vì còn VEXTA của bạn là loại bước đơn cực 6 dây nhưng đấu vào driver là đấu 4 dây, nếu bạn đấu vào driver theo kiểu lưỡng cực 4 dây pha (bỏ 2 dây chung đi) thì moment động cơ có thể đạt 1.75Nm, dòng tải 1.4A nhưng vận tốc chỉ khoảng 600-800, bạn đặt vận tốc là 1000 + nguồn nuôi 24VDC sẽ bị trượt bước. 
Bạn muốn setup cho motor chạy vtoc cao (>1000) thì bạn phải đấu theo kiểu đơn cực (*vẫn là 4 dây đấu vào driver nhưng bỏ 1 dây pha trong 1 pha đi, giữ lại 1 dây chung và 1 dây pha*) kiểu này thì motor của bạn đạt khoảng 1.35Nm, dòng tải 2A, bạn để vận tốc 1500 vẫn chạy tốt với driver TB6560.

Trường hợp của bạn gặp phải mình nghĩ là rơi vào trường hợp 3, ngoài ra lúc chạy có tải, bạn nên để Decay là Mixed Decay(50%) hoặc Fast Decay (100%) như bác *nhatson* nói.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

> Các bác cho em hỏi, em đang xài con step size 56x75 của vexta 2A, dùng driver tb6560 để lái, vitme bước 4. Em cài trên driver là 1.6A, vận tốc cho chạy 1000 gia tốc là 500. Tại sao con step khi gồng nó kêu nghe chói tai, và khi chạy hay mất bước lắm em không biết tại driver hay motor nữa. Mong các bác giúp đỡ. Em cảm ơn.


Hix... TB6560 chỉ dùng cho các motor nhỏ thôi, dòng áp thấp thôi. Bác quất con size 56, lại Vexta nữa thì nó chịu sao nổi? Với lại gia tốc hơi cao á.

Nếu em là bác thì có mấy giải pháp sau:
1. Dùng motor loại có inductance khoảng 3mH. Thường là motor Sanyo hoặc motor 8 sợi rồi đấu parallel. Nghèo quá thì lấy loại 6 sợi dùng sợi giữa & đầu còn lại. Còn ko thì mổ nó ra, đấu dây trong motor lại thành song song (cẩn thận đừng lôi lõi nó ra).
2. Mua driver mới: tùy vào công việc mình chọn driver cho phù hợp. Máy in 3D thì mấy loại driver rẻ tiền A39xx,A49xx, 60K-100K/driver. CNC nhỏ thì có thể dùng DRV88xx/TB6560, còn motor cỡ bác thì nên IM483 là tối thiểu, trên nữa thì IM805/Leadshine (ko có kinh nghiệm, nhưng Leadshine M542 trở xuống thì né), trên nữa thì Hybrid Servo/Alphastep & Servo  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Hix... TB6560 chỉ dùng cho các motor nhỏ thôi, dòng áp thấp thôi. Bác quất con size 56, lại Vexta nữa thì nó chịu sao nổi? Với lại gia tốc hơi cao á.
> 
> Nếu em là bác thì có mấy giải pháp sau:
> 1. Dùng motor loại có inductance khoảng 3mH. Thường là motor Sanyo hoặc motor 8 sợi rồi đấu parallel. Nghèo quá thì lấy loại 6 sợi dùng sợi giữa & đầu còn lại. Còn ko thì mổ nó ra, đấu dây trong motor lại thành song song (cẩn thận đừng lôi lõi nó ra).
> 2. Mua driver mới: tùy vào công việc mình chọn driver cho phù hợp. Máy in 3D thì mấy loại driver rẻ tiền A39xx,A49xx, 60K-100K/driver. CNC nhỏ thì có thể dùng DRV88xx/TB6560, còn motor cỡ bác thì nên IM483 là tối thiểu, trên nữa thì IM805/Leadshine (ko có kinh nghiệm, nhưng Leadshine M542 trở xuống thì né), trên nữa thì Hybrid Servo/Alphastep & Servo


gamo servo nữa nhỉ

----------


## Thai Khang

> Hix... TB6560 chỉ dùng cho các motor nhỏ thôi, dòng áp thấp thôi. Bác quất con size 56, lại Vexta nữa thì nó chịu sao nổi? Với lại gia tốc hơi cao á.
> 
> Nếu em là bác thì có mấy giải pháp sau:
> 1. Dùng motor loại có inductance khoảng 3mH. Thường là motor Sanyo hoặc motor 8 sợi rồi đấu parallel. Nghèo quá thì lấy loại 6 sợi dùng sợi giữa & đầu còn lại. Còn ko thì mổ nó ra, đấu dây trong motor lại thành song song (cẩn thận đừng lôi lõi nó ra).
> 2. Mua driver mới: tùy vào công việc mình chọn driver cho phù hợp. Máy in 3D thì mấy loại driver rẻ tiền A39xx,A49xx, 60K-100K/driver. CNC nhỏ thì có thể dùng DRV88xx/TB6560, còn motor cỡ bác thì nên IM483 là tối thiểu, trên nữa thì IM805/Leadshine (ko có kinh nghiệm, nhưng Leadshine M542 trở xuống thì né), trên nữa thì Hybrid Servo/Alphastep & Servo


Dạ em cảm ơn bác đã chia sẻ. Em hỏi chút. Nếu em dùng động cơ vexta thì em xài driver tb6600 được không bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ em cảm ơn bác đã chia sẻ. Em hỏi chút. Nếu em dùng động cơ vexta thì em xài driver tb6600 được không bác.


vấn đề là cái độ tự cảm của coil,nếu động cơ có độ tự cảm <6mH, khi đó áp lái thik hợp là 30 40VDC, cao hơn thì áp lái cần cao hơn mới hoạt động hiệu quả
step vexta cũ thường dùng với driver chạy AC 100VAC hoặc ac 220VAC, nên khi dùng drive áp 30 40VDC sẽ ko ngon, bạn kiém mấy con vexta tem đen, mấy con đó OEM cho máy photo copy, tke chạy VDC áp thấp, khi đó dùng chip drive sẽ tốt hơn
b.r

----------

haignition

----------


## Gamo

> Dạ em cảm ơn bác đã chia sẻ. Em hỏi chút. Nếu em dùng động cơ vexta thì em xài driver tb6600 được không bác.


Ặc... món TB6600 em chưa xài chưa biết ạ. Nhưng mà em e là nó ko khá hơn TB6560 nhiều, đồ integrated khó mà chạy ngon lắm. Để mấy lão sư phụ trùm về step như nhatson, gacon xem mấy lão ấy phán thế nào? Không thì bác hỏi các lão ấy có bán driver chất lượng giá rẻ cho sinh viên nghèo ham vui ko?

----------


## Thai Khang

> Theo mình bạn nên xem lại 1 số chú ý như:
> 
> 1. Bạn thử chạy driver với motor khác xem, nếu motor khác không chạy -> xem lại driver
> 
> 2. Nguồn cấp nuôi driver là bao nhiêu V ?(mình nghĩ chắc là 24V)
> 
> 3. Cách đấu dây motor của bạn vì còn VEXTA của bạn là loại bước đơn cực 6 dây nhưng đấu vào driver là đấu 4 dây, nếu bạn đấu vào driver theo kiểu lưỡng cực 4 dây pha (bỏ 2 dây chung đi) thì moment động cơ có thể đạt 1.75Nm, dòng tải 1.4A nhưng vận tốc chỉ khoảng 600-800, bạn đặt vận tốc là 1000 + nguồn nuôi 24VDC sẽ bị trượt bước. 
> Bạn muốn setup cho motor chạy vtoc cao (>1000) thì bạn phải đấu theo kiểu đơn cực (*vẫn là 4 dây đấu vào driver nhưng bỏ 1 dây pha trong 1 pha đi, giữ lại 1 dây chung và 1 dây pha*) kiểu này thì motor của bạn đạt khoảng 1.35Nm, dòng tải 2A, bạn để vận tốc 1500 vẫn chạy tốt với driver TB6560.
> 
> Trường hợp của bạn gặp phải mình nghĩ là rơi vào trường hợp 3, ngoài ra lúc chạy có tải, bạn nên để Decay là Mixed Decay(50%) hoặc Fast Decay (100%) như bác *nhatson* nói.


Em cảm ơn bác Mạch Việt. Nhưng em chưa hiểu cách đấu nối của bác. Bác có thể nói chi tiết hơn được không. Em đang quan tâm.

----------


## nhatson

> Ặc... món TB6600 em chưa xài chưa biết ạ. Nhưng mà em e là nó ko khá hơn TB6560 nhiều, đồ integrated khó mà chạy ngon lắm. Để mấy lão sư phụ trùm về step như nhatson, gacon xem mấy lão ấy phán thế nào? Không thì bác hỏi các lão ấy có bán driver chất lượng giá rẻ cho sinh viên nghèo ham vui ko?


nỗi khổ là con motor thôi cụ gà, dù gì thì cũng phải mua, ko trồng được

----------


## Thai Khang

> nỗi khổ là con motor thôi cụ gà, dù gì thì cũng phải mua, ko trồng được


Thế thì em định thay con này có ổn không, các bác cho em cao kiến ạ. con này chỉ biết 3A thôi chưa biết hết thông số như nào.

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, con motor đó trông cũ quá, coi chừng bị thoát từ, chạy ko ngon.

Quan trọng nhất là bác muốn đạt được gì? Quan trọng nhất là chạy nhanh, mạnh hay chính xác?

----------


## Mạch Việt

@Thai Khang, bạn xem màu dây của bạn có phải thế này không?

 mình có 2 pha, pha 1 là 3 dây BLACK, YELLOW, GREEN và pha 2 là RED, WHITE, BLUE.

1. Đấu theo kiểu lưỡng cực, bỏ 2 dây chung (giữa) đi, tức là bỏ 2 dây YEALLOW và WHITE đi, rồi đấu 4 dây còn lại vào driver TB6560, kiểu này với động cơ VEXTA pk268-02A thì set dòng tải trên driver <=1.4A, moment max 1.75Nm, vận tốc trong mach3 setup khoảng <800

2. Đấu theo kiểu đơn cực, bỏ 1 dây pha trong 1 pha đi, tức là pha 1 bỏ dây GREEN đi, pha 2 bỏ dây BLUE đi chẳng hạn, đấu 4 dây còn lại vào drier TB6560, đấu theo kiểu này thì set dòng tải <=2A, moment max 1.35Nm, trg hợp này vận tốc trong mach3 setup 1000 chạy vô tư.

Ngoài ra bạn nên chú ý chế độ set vi bước trên driver và *stepper* trên Mach3 cho phù hợp là chạy ok.

----------

CKD, haignition, nhatson

----------


## Thai Khang

> @Thai Khang, bạn xem màu dây của bạn có phải thế này không?
> 
>  mình có 2 pha, pha 1 là 3 dây BLACK, YELLOW, GREEN và pha 2 là RED, WHITE, BLUE.
> 
> 1. Đấu theo kiểu lưỡng cực, bỏ 2 dây chung (giữa) đi, tức là bỏ 2 dây YEALLOW và WHITE đi, rồi đấu 4 dây còn lại vào driver TB6560, kiểu này với động cơ VEXTA pk268-02A thì set dòng tải trên driver <=1.4A, moment max 1.75Nm, vận tốc trong mach3 setup khoảng <800
> 
> 2. Đấu theo kiểu đơn cực, bỏ 1 dây pha trong 1 pha đi, tức là pha 1 bỏ dây GREEN đi, pha 2 bỏ dây BLUE đi chẳng hạn, đấu 4 dây còn lại vào drier TB6560, đấu theo kiểu này thì set dòng tải <=2A, moment max 1.35Nm, trg hợp này vận tốc trong mach3 setup 1000 chạy vô tư.
> 
> Ngoài ra bạn nên chú ý chế độ set vi bước trên driver và *stepper* trên Mach3 cho phù hợp là chạy ok.


Dạ em cảm ơn bác Mạch Việt rất nhiều, và cuối em làm theo cách của bác đã thành công chạy f1000 thậm chí lên 2000 cũng không vấn đề gì. he he

----------

haignition, nhatson

----------


## phamtinh1987

> --- Bác TienManh cho em hỏi cái kìm bấm cos đó của bác bấm được những loại cos nào vậy bác, em đang tìm cái kìm bấm được 2 loại cos này mà kiếm ko ra, hỏi mấy bà bán đầu cos ngoài Nhật tảo mà họ cũng ko biết loại kìm này. Em hay dùng mấy loại bus thông dụng thôi, bấm đầu cos loại này toàn dùng kìm mỏ nhọn rồi phải hàn thêm vào cho chắc chắn, nhưng lại tốn thời gian quá.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bác biết loại kìm này thì nhắn em với nhé, cám ơn bác nhiều.


Đúng là cái Kìm bấm cốt này em đã rất mất công để tìm nhưng giờ đã có. Nhưng phải đi mua lại của cửa hàng họ chuyên bấm cốt. nếu bác chưa có thì để em hỏi rồi gửi cho bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy cái cose nhỏ nhỏ này dù có kìm bấm bấm cũng mệt nhoài  :Big Grin:

----------

phamtinh1987

----------

